# anyone starting non medicated FET in august?



## bondgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

hi  i'm due to start next month if all goes well, getting a bit nervous about the whole thing, had icsi last year at Gcrm and sadly didnt work, was completely gutted but thankfully have 3 embryos frozen.  starting accupuncture this week, eating healthy and taking my supplements .  I'm just so worried it doesnt work and i know i shouldnt think that but it always niggles in the back my mind, please help me stay sane!!   

bondgirl x


----------



## elinor (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Bondgirl

I'm not having a cycle in August, but thought I'd just post to say good luck!

I planned to have a fresh embryo transfer back in May (donor egg and sperm) at GCRM, but didn't down reg properly. I was devastated when ET was cancelled, but had a natural cycle (non-medicated) FET just over 2 weeks ago, and felt better than with the meds for IVF. They also asked if I wanted laser assisted hatching - I said yes, anything to increase the chances. Anyway, it worked for me, so I hope it does for you as well.

It sounds like you are already on top of the supplements/lifestyle things. The really hard bit is trying to not stress about it....

All best wishes and    
Elinor x


----------



## waterlily241 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hello bondgirl

just wanted to say good luck with your tx.  Sounds like you are doing the right preparations.

I had a natural FET at GCRM this month and it worked.

wishing you lots of luck. 

xxx


----------



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi Bondgirl

Im due to start FET in about a week or so. I have just joined the Anyone starting FET in August thread. Perhaops there is someone over there that is having a natural cycle. Join us?
Take care, 

RB
XX


----------



## bondgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

hi thanks for all your replies, and congratulations to elinor and waterlily on your bfp!  you must be delighted, hope you are both relaxing and chilling out! it is so nice to hear of other peoples experiences who are going through the same thing , you have given me hope and hopefully luck will be on my side this time .  Rubybeth thankyou for the invite, i will come over and join you   .

good luck to everyone

bondgirl x


----------



## Mimi27 (Feb 6, 2006)

Hello Bondgirl

I am and I will happily buddy up with you if you like? (but I am also on the August thread).... good luck hon   

Mimi27


----------



## Allijab (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi everyone

I am also having a natural FET in August and am just waiting to test for my surge so getting nervous.

I struggle to keep up with the larger threads so hoping to get to know you all better over the weeks as we wait for treatment

Jules


----------



## chrisgib (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi,

Can I join you girls too?

I've got my ET tomorrow, assuming my one precious emby survives the thaw. It's a strange feeling to be desperate for, yet dreading the phonecall in the morning that will tell me what's happened. 

As for the drug-free bit - so so easy compared to a medicated route - I just hope we all get BFP's.

Good luck everyone.

CG.


----------



## bondgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

hi everyone, my af eventually came last week so waiting for my surge hopefully next week.  fingers crossed!

chrisgib - hope et went ok today ,wishing you lots of luck  

bondgirl x


----------

